# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolen kuur

## jackboelens

Hey all.

zat te denken aan een kuur
Week 1t/m6 trenbolone acetate 225mg per week (ongeveer om de 3 dagen spuiten)
Week 1t/4 30mg winstrol per dag
en dan een na kuur
Week 6t/m10 75mg clomid.per dag
alles van GG

Iemand extra info hier over?
Of ervaring?

Thnx
Jack

----------


## jackboelens

Doe trouwens die Winstrol
Week 1t/m2 30mg per dag
en
Week 3t/m4 40mg per dag

----------

